# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  لغة الاطفال

## دموع الغصون

*
موضوع قرأته
عالم الاطفال عندنا ..
مصطلحات بنحكيها بس مابنعرف اصلها ..


.
.

كلمة ..* مـــم * ..
التي يقولها الطفل إذا أراد الطعام ..
أصلها " أوغم " وهي كلمة هيروغليفية ،,
وفي اللغة القبطية يقال " موم " بمعنى طعام ...

.
.
.

كلمة..* امبو *..التي تقال للطفل إذا عطش ..
وهي كلمة قبطية معناها: أشرب ....

.
.
.

كلمة.. * بُعبع * ..
وعندنا ..* عَـــو * ..
كلمة قبطية أصلها " بوبو " وهو أسم عفريت ،,
أتخذه المصريون القدماء ليخيفوا به الطفل ،,
وترمز إلى الشر ..

.
.
.

كلمة .. * تـــاتــــا * ..التي تقال للطفل لتحثه على المشي ..
هي كلمة هيروغليفية معناها : أمش ..

.
.
.

كلمة.. * كــــــخ * ..هي كلمة هيروغليفية معناها : قــــذارة ...
التي تقال للطفل اذا فعل شيئا غير محبوب

.
.
.

طلعوا الاطفال مثقفين اكثر منا 




*

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههههههه

ماهم المسخمطين بيحكوها اول حياتهم بعد هيك بصيروا يخجلوا يحكوها

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

عقولة محمد بس يكبروا ببطلوا يحكوها وبصيروا يحكوا شيء تاني 
بس والله مصطلحات حلوة وبتطلع منهم احلى من العسل

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*هههههههههههه
ثقافة الطفولة 
بس والله بجننو لما يصيرو يحكوها*

----------


## &روان&

هههههههههههه طلعوا خاتمين العلم 
يسلمو دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
هالحكي هاد الوحيد يلي بدل على براءة الأطفال بعدها ببلشو بالعصيان المدني 
سبحان الله هالكلمات بتطلع معهم بالفطرة 
مشكورين جميعاً على المرور 

استمتعت بقراءة تعليقاتكم  



*

----------

